# Hold and Bark video



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

SG Finnegan von der Zahnburg bark and hold: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT1Y-SiT7i0


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

great obedience on him, Cheryl!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Jane! We have been working hard on fixing a lot of training mistakes. Art has made a tremendous improvement in Finn 's training plan . Anything my little freak throws at us Art has seen before. Your compliment on his ob in protection is so appreciated as 6 months ago I doubted I could control this boy. Art came up with the perfect plan that I could execute. I am starting to get excited about trialing him soon.


----------



## Rider (Dec 9, 2014)

You guys look great! What age did you start your dog?


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi rider. I started him tracking at 8 weeks. I started ob at about a year. Protection around 6 months however if I had it to do again I would have done ob earlier and waited on protection until after finn was over a year.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice. I like the power he has when he comes into the blind.


----------

